# Bow is Loud..slapping noise



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Just thinking out loud..........are the strings routed correctly? Any noise suppressors hitting strings on shot? Modules tight on cams ? Cable slide suppressor in the way? A new arm guard in use by the shooter?


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Yup*



NP Archery said:


> Just thinking out loud..........are the strings routed correctly? Any noise suppressors hitting strings on shot? Modules tight on cams ? Cable slide suppressor in the way? A new arm guard in use by the shooter?


Strings routed correctly, no contact with strings and supressors. Moduals are all tight and double checked. No arm guard in use.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I just put new strings on a hornet 2 plus and it is one of the loudest bows I have ever shot. Even decked out with a sts, string and cable silencers, and limb savers. It even has sims enhancers mounted on the riser and it still has a lound slapping sound. I got the specs off of parkers site, got cam timing perfect, no cam lean, everything tight, It is just a loud bow.


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Just a thought are they Parker strings and cables ? Also what may be causing some of the noise is the bow backed off to 60 and the limbs and cables are more relaxed.

Some bows no matter what you do are just plain noisy compared to others.

a STS type of suppressor maybe help also


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

curs1 said:


> .Some bows no matter what you do are just plain noisy compared to others.


I think the bows with the more parallel limb design seem to be more noisy on average. My Vulcan and Katera are noisier than my Supertec and Turbotec, arrow for arrow, lb for lb.

Starting cheap, I found that the Simms cable guard silencer, set to just meet the cable guide at rest, took some of the snap out of my Katera/Vulcan/Vectrix.

When I first got my Vulcan, in a moment of scientific curiosity I removed the STS. Between the "boing" of the oscilating cables, and the additional string noise, I put it back on about 3 shots later.

Might help,


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Loud*

Talking with Parker, they said the bow is loud...not much I can do. The bow is tuned perfectly.

As for the strings...are they Parker? Hard to tell. I would almost guess no because when I got the bow to tune, it was almost 3/4" too long ATA and the cams were way out of tune. Parker was surprised it was that far off to start with. It almost seems like something happened at the big box store and the strings were replaced (maybe a dry fire???). Who ever set up the bow didn't do a very good job and the strings may not be right. In order to get the ATA right and timing right, I had to twist the strings more than I would like..the string is over 1 twist per inch.

Anyway, it shoots fine, just loud. Parker said to expect that.


----------



## Passin'Thru (Jul 15, 2008)

*I had the same Bow*

I had the frontier Sinle cam first, and it was smooth and fairly quiet. I assumed(LOL) that the 2Plus would be similar.(LMAO) So I bought one. 
$699+tax Lesson for me in buying a bow before you shoot it.

Mine sounded like a .22 going off. I had string leeches, STS, Ultra-quads on the limbs. It didn't matter what I did to it. Also a very harsh draw. Parker makes a good bow, and their CS is great. IMHO I think they do better with the single cam. Probably the reason for dropping the Plus-2 Models(Frontier & Hornet)


----------

